# Ridgid ABS Cutter



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

RIDGID 2 in. ABS and Foam Core Cutter.....anybody use this type of cutter??...any good??


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

It works.but for some reason i have no motivation to grab it out of my toolbag over the good old mini hacksaw.i have no idea why.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rand17 said:


> RIDGID 2 in. ABS and Foam Core Cutter.....anybody use this type of cutter??...any good??


 never seen it before,looks like a waste of money to me.


----------



## Paton plumbing (Jan 3, 2012)

I gave all my guys the 1-1/2" so that they keep the jobs clean while finishing new houses and they are quick


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I have one..., sucks.... It won't cut square...


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Only use the inch and a half. Quick, clean, cut square, but still don't think it justifies the cost. Bottom line; I don't think any of the impulse items I have ever bought at the supply house have turned out to be great buys. And I still use them all.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Try this one.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rand17 said:


> RIDGID 2 in. ABS and Foam Core Cutter.....anybody use this type of cutter??...any good??


sucks unless you want to make slinkies


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Ridgid no. 30 tubing cutter for 1 1/2, and finishing, quick acting for new construction up to 4", anything bigger sawzall. Tried those at a trade show and they are ****


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

:laughing:


gear junkie said:


> sucks unless you want to make slinkies


:laughing:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Those are the **** . The 2" however cuts about as crooked as a 3 dollar bill


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Ridged tubing cutters with an abs wheel.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I have one of these. Once you use this you will never look at a saw or hand cutter again the same way.


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> I have one of these. Once you use this you will never look at a saw or hand cutter again the same way.


I always wonder like ratchet cutters dose that tool oblong abs pipe if you dons twist while cutting?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

HP plumber said:


> I always wonder like ratchet cutters dose that tool oblong abs pipe if you dons twist while cutting?


Nope, as long as the blade is sharp. Haven't had to replace the blade yet in 2 years. It will however occasionally shatter an old piece of solid core thats been in service for years. But new pipe solid or cellcore PVC or ABS is never a problem. Like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Milwaukee battery cutter*

I recently bought that cutter before I have used a plastic cutting wheel on a tubing cutter. I also bought the battery copper tubing cutter that goes up from 1/2" to 1".


----------

